# Redipping car (using dip dissolver)



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

I found that the pressure washer will take off even the thickest dip as long as you can rip it and get it started.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Good luck man! And tmath11, really? What psi washer are you using?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Can't wait to see. I thought about doing a red rally strip on mine but it will be vynal.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

2600 psi. I did my brother wheels on his camaro. Just peeled off what was easy to peel and pressure washed the rest off. It worked out great for getting the dip off the lug nuts and out of the hard to reach places.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thick dip is easy but thin old dip not so much lol

I'll try and do a video 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dip dip dip dip those . Dissolve dissolve that sounds like a new song .pressure wash pressure wash ha now this guy has a technique that comes in handy for your dipped dipped cruzen .


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Brian for that wonderful jingle. Lol

Btw this is not as magical as one would think lol

Working on getting the last of this stuff on now :/


















































The video will explain when I post it lol



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's part of the reason :/


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

dont mean to thread jack (really sorry) but i remember a while back someone was looking on dipping an enitre curze......Well the europeans beat ya to it

PowerDipMoscow Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

http://youtu.be/cZ1tZeJlrg8 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Can't wait to see. I thought about doing a red rally strip on mine but it will be vynal.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


do it!!!!!!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Rocky87 said:


> do it!!!!!!


I'm going to the vynal place to see how much.








Sent from my Droid


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

MINI 3NI said:


> dont mean to thread jack (really sorry) but i remember a while back someone was looking on dipping an enitre curze......Well the europeans beat ya to it
> 
> PowerDipMoscow Chevrolet Cruze


I tried wheels like that, as long as you mix it with lacquer thinner it will spray through a spray gun. I really wish I took pics now


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> View attachment 17266
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


OMG it looks like an ordinary silver Eco now!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just clay bar'd it too! 
Super smooth now.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

